# لماذا لا تُعتبر المالطية لهجةً عربية؟



## Silky_Sword

أردت أن يكون العنوان موجزاً قدر الإمكان بينما يعكس محتوى ومضمون هذا السؤال.

لماذا استحالت المالطية إلى لغة مستقلة عن العربية، بينما اللهجات المغاربية الصعبة (بدءاً بالتونسية وحتى الموريتانية) لا زلنا نعدها لهجات ’عربية‘؟ أليس فيها ما يكفي من اللغات الأخرى ما يجعلها غير مفهومة للمصري وشرقاً حتى العماني؟ ففيم لا زلنا نعدها لهجات عربية بينما هي ملأى بالفرنسية والإيطالية والإسبانية والأمازيغية حتى صارت مستحيلة الفهم على العربي المشرقي (من ليبيا وما شرقها)؟

هل لأن المالطية تكتب بالأحرف اللاتينية؟ هل لأن القوم هناك لا يقولون أنهم عرب، بينما هذا غير متحقق في الحالة المغاربية؟​


----------



## إسكندراني

أنا لا أجد مشكلة في اعتبار المالطية لهجة عربية لكني لم أحتكّ بها كثيراً
أمّا بخصوص الدخائل أتريد اقتراح أو ادّعاء أنّ اللهجات المشرقية (نقية)؟
إن عجزت عن التواصل بلهجة مغاربية فهذا يرجع إليك لا للهجة
وبخصوص الفرنسية فهي زينة تماماً كالإنجليزية في مصر
وبخصوص الألمانية فرأيي أنّها أوضح من الإنجليزية 
ما أجده غريباً هو أنّي تاءه وسط أسئلة ترجع إجابتها بالأساس إلى آراء شخصية لا إلى أسس موضوعية فهل هذا ما ترمي إليه؟


----------



## Silky_Sword

كذلك آراءك، أخ إسكندراني.... أليست أراء شخصية؟؟؟؟؟

أنت أول بشر على وجه الأرض يقول أن الألمانية أوضح من الانجليزية!!!! أنت في هذه *تحفة* حقيقة
كذلك في اتهامك لي بعدم فهم لهجات المغرب العربي. أنت في هذا الاتهام أيضاً تحفة ولا يوجد مثلك!!!!

يبدو أنك تحمل ثأراً شخصياً مني. إما أن تناقش بموضوعية وأدلة، وإما أن تلزم الصمت، خير لك ولي وللمنتدى


----------



## Xence

إسكندراني said:


> إن عجزت عن التواصل بلهجة مغاربية فهذا يرجع إليك لا للهجة


أنا أؤيد تماما وجهة النظر هذه .. فلو تبحث مثلا في اليوتوب عن فيديو عنوانه  "صيني يتكلم اللهجة الجزائرية" لاندهشت كيف لصيني كهذا قادم من أقاصي الدنيا يتأقلم بسرعة ويتواصل بشكل شبه طبيعي مع الجزائريين ، في حين تجد مشرقيا يشكو من عدم فهم بني جلدته .. عجيب والله .. ومع ذلك لا يجوز التعميم ، قهناك أعداد لا بأس بها من المشارقة يعيشون هنا ويتعاملون بشكل عادي مع الوسط الذي يعيشون فيه ، ومن بينهم آلاف المصريين (حتى وإن انخفض عددهم بعد الأزمة) ومئات السوريين ، ناهيك عن الفلسطينيين... ن​


----------



## WadiH

بخصوص المالطية فققد أجبت السؤال بنفسك، المالطية لغة مستقلة لأن إحدى الدول اعتمدتها كذلك وقننت قواعدها وقاموسها وعموماً الموضوع أشبع نقاشاً في هذا الموقع مرات عديدة

أما ما تقوله عن اللهجات المغاربية فالحقيقة لم أفهم ما تريد الوصول إليه بالضبط

لكن يبدو أنك تعتقد أنها ابتعدت عن اللغة العربية القديمة أكثر من غيرها وأكثر من المقبول

وهذا ليس رأيك وحدك بل هو رأي شائع

وقد كنت أنا أيضاً أحمل أفكاراً خاطئة عن اللهجات المغاربية لكن صححت كثيراً من تلك المفاهيم

واللهجات المغاربية ليست سواء ففيها لهجات محافظة جداً ولهجات أخرى غير محافظة

على سبيل المثال، اللهجة المغربية بعيدة عن لهجتنا كثيراً وصعبة الفهم، لكن الليبية قريبة جداً من كلامنا في الجزيرة ونفهم منها الشيء الكثير ولعلها أقرب إلينا من كثير من لهجات المشرق

والكلمات الفرنسية تعيق الفهم صحيح، لكنها محصورة في الطبقة المثقفة والإعلام وللإنجليزية دور مشابه الآن لدى النخب في المشرق

والحقيقة هذه الأفكار ليست حكراً على المشارقة فلدينا زميل من المغرب هنا يرى أن الكلمات الفرنسية تشكل 70% من كلام أهل المغرب ولا شك أن هذه مبالغة كبيرة جداً

نقطة أخيرة، صعوبة الفهم ليست بالضرورة مرتبطة بالكلمات الأجنبية ولا بمدى عروبة اللهجة.  هناك لهجات يمنية بالكاد يعرف المرء أنها عربية مع أنه ليست بها أي كلمة أجنبية وأنا أجد صعوبة في فهم بعض اليمنيين أكثر مما أجد مع الليبي والتونسي.  واستمع إلى هذين البدويين من قلب الجزيرة وحاول أن تفهم ما يقولان:
http://saadsowayan.com/swf/Shammar-H/index.html
http://saadsowayan.com/swf/Shammar-I/index.html​


----------



## Silky_Sword

أقصد أننا لا نفهم على المغاربة عندما نلتقيهم أول مرة!
فهل  ترى إمكانية حقيقية فعلاً لفهم تلك العبارات بالمغربية من قبل مشرقي يزور  القوم لأول مرة؟؟؟؟؟ لا تقارن بين من يلتقيهم أول مرة وبين من عاش بينهم  لمدة وتعلم اللغة والمفردات، سواء أكان عربياً مشرقياً أو صينياً!!!! 

عجيب أنكما لم يدر بخلدكما أن مرادي هو اللقاء الأول، لا من يُعاشرهم ويدرس لغتهم!!!!​


----------



## Xence

Silky_Sword said:


> أقصد أننا لا نفهم على المغاربة عندما نلتقيهم أول مرة!!!! [...]
> عجيب أنكما لم يدر بخلدكما أن مرادي هو اللقاء الأول، لا من يُعاشرهم ويدرس لغتهم!!!!




يا سيدي ، مسألة اللقاء الأول ليست حجة لاستنتاج أمر نهائي كهذا والتشكيك في عروبة اللهجات المغاربية .. أنا شخصيا من الشرق الجزائري كنت أجد صعوبة في التواصل عندما زرت غرب البلاد أول مرة ، فهل أستنتج من هذا أن اللهجة الوهرانية ليست جزائرية ؟ وعندما استمعت أول مرة إلى لهجات الخليج كنت بالكاد أفهم عشر ما يقال ، فهل يكون هذا مبررا لأن أتساءل عن مدى عروبة اللهجات الخليجية ؟ بل أعتقد جازما أنه لو كان لللهجات المغاربية نفس الحضور الإعلامي والفني الذي حظيت به مثلا اللهجة المصرية طيلة عقود من الزمن ، لصار الكل يرددها من الخليج إلى المحيط .. وكون بعضها قد تلوث بمفردات فرنسية أو غيرها ليس مدعاة للطعن في أصلها ، إضافة إلى ما أشار إليه وادي حنيفة من أن القضية تختلف من منطقة لأخرى ، ولا يجوز التعميم أبدا وإطلاق أحكام عشوائية هكذا دون تمحيص وتمعن... ا​


----------



## WadiH

Silky_Sword said:


> أقصد أننا لا نفهم على المغاربة عندما نلتقيهم أول مرة!
> فهل  ترى إمكانية حقيقية فعلاً لفهم تلك العبارات بالمغربية من قبل مشرقي يزور  القوم لأول مرة؟؟؟؟؟ لا تقارن بين من يلتقيهم أول مرة وبين من عاش بينهم  لمدة وتعلم اللغة والمفردات، سواء أكان عربياً مشرقياً أو صينياً!!!!
> 
> عجيب أنكما لم يدر بخلدكما أن مرادي هو اللقاء الأول، لا من يُعاشرهم ويدرس لغتهم!!!!​



ألا تدرك أن كلامك عن اللقاء الأول ينطبق على اللهجات المشرقية كذلك؟  أنا لم أفهم شيئاً من اليمنيين أول ما سمعت لهجتهم وما زلت أواجه صعوبة، وأنا متأكد لو سمعت كلام البدو في نجد والحجاز أو كلام أهل تهامة لأول مرة فلن تفهم إلا القليل، بينما أول مرة سمعت الليبية فهمت منها الشيء الكثير وكل سعودي يسمع الليبية لأول المرة يخرج بنفس الانطباع وأنا أقول لك الليبية أقرب إلى لهجتي من اللهجة اللبنانية والمصرية حتى إن الليبيين يتابعون البرامج الخليجية والسعودية مثل طاش ما طاش التي لا يفهمها المصري والسوري​


----------



## Silky_Sword

معلوم أن للهجات المحلية كلمات ومعاني خاصة، مثلاً كلمة "ماشي" باليمنية  تعني "لا يوجد"!! لكن هذه يمكن تعلمها وكتابتها، أما ’شرشيه‘ او لا أدري ما  هي تلك الكلمة الفرنسية التي عربها المغاربة...فكيف لي أنا المشرقي (تبع  الانجليزي) أن أفهمها دون دراسة الفرنسية كذلك، وليس اللهجة المحلية  المغاربية فقط؟؟؟؟

أنا أيضاً أجد الليبية سهلة وقريبة من لهجتنا في  غزة، ذلك ربما لأن أصلهم القبلي قريب. أما النجدية فأفهم معظمها كذلك، كما  معظم اللهجات المشرقية. لكن معظم المغاربية لا نفهمها، وهذا هو الفرق،  والجغرافيا على ما يبدو ليست السبب، بل الاختراق اللغوي الاستعماري الذي  تعرضوا له.​


----------



## Xence

silky_sword said:


> ، أما ’شرشيه‘ او لا أدري ما  هي تلك الكلمة الفرنسية التي عربها المغاربة...فكيف لي أنا المشرقي (تبع  الانجليزي) أن أفهمها دون دراسة الفرنسية كذلك، وليس اللهجة المحلية  المغاربية فقط؟؟؟؟​




نفس الملاحظة يمكن توجيهها لللهجات المشرقية التي تعرّب كلمات من أصل انكليزي (مثلا قرأت منذ أيام هذا السؤال في أحد المنتديات المصرية : "ازاي أسطب الكمبيوتر عربي ؟") ، فكيف لمن لا يعرف الانكليزية أن يفهم ما المقصود بـ"التسطيب" .. طبعا ، من يريد أن يفهم لا شك أنه سيسأل ويبحث ويصل إلى المقصود .. ومن يحترف النقد المجاني لا شك أنه سيطلق العنان للسانه بالسخرية والتهكم ، فذلك أسهل ولا يتطلب مجهودا كبيرا​


----------



## WadiH

Silky_Sword said:


> معلوم أن للهجات المحلية كلمات ومعاني خاصة، مثلاً كلمة "ماشي" باليمنية  تعني "لا يوجد"!! لكن هذه يمكن تعلمها وكتابتها، أما ’شرشيه‘ او لا أدري ما  هي تلك الكلمة الفرنسية التي عربها المغاربة...فكيف لي أنا المشرقي (تبع  الانجليزي) أن أفهمها دون دراسة الفرنسية كذلك، وليس اللهجة المحلية  المغاربية فقط؟؟؟؟
> 
> أنا أيضاً أجد الليبية سهلة وقريبة من لهجتنا في  غزة، ذلك ربما لأن أصلهم القبلي قريب. أما النجدية فأفهم معظمها كذلك، كما  معظم اللهجات المشرقية. لكن معظم المغاربية لا نفهمها، وهذا هو الفرق،  والجغرافيا على ما يبدو ليست السبب، بل الاختراق اللغوي الاستعماري الذي  تعرضوا له.​



أنت ترى أن صعوبة فهم هذه اللهجات هو بسبب الاستعمار واللغة الفرنسية والأمازيغية أي باختصار أنها أقل عروبة من لهجاتنا

والأخ زنس يرى أن المسألة مجرد عدم اطلاع أي أننا لم نألف لهجاتهم ولذلك لا نفهمها ولو كانت للهجة الجزائرية أو المغربية نفس الحضور الإعلامي الذي حظيت به المصرية واللبنانية لفهمناها بدون مشكلة

طبعاً كلام الأخ زنس صحيح إلى حد ما لكنه يختزل أمراً مهماً

من البديهيات أننا نبذل جهداً أقل في فهم اللهجات القريبة من لهجتنا مما نبذله في فهم اللهجات البعيدة

ولذلك يستغرق مني جهداً أكبر أن أتعلم الجزائرية والمغربية مما يستغرقه تعلم الفلسطينية أو المصرية

أما السبب في ذلك فليس الاستعمار والمفردات الأجنبية، فأنا أجزم أن المغربي حتى لو خلا كلامه من أي كلمة أوروبية فسأجد نفس الصعوبة في تعلم لهجته

 السبب الرئيسي، أخي السيف الحريري، في صعوبة تلك اللهجات علينا هو بسبب البنية المقطعية

أي العلاقة بين السواكن والحركات

وكذلك بسبب اختلاف إيقاع الكلام في تلك اللهجات

prosody

ففي اللهجات المغاربية يكثر تتابع السواكن بدون حركات فاصلة لا سيما في أوائل الكلمات

initial consonontal clusters

وكذلك إيقاع الكلام مختلف جداً عما هو موجود في المشرق

أما الكلمات الأجنبية فهي تزيد من الصعوبة لكنها ليست السبب الأساسي وكما أسلفت المشارقة يستخدمون كلمات إنجليزية كثيرة اليوم

بالنسبة لفهمك للهجة النجدية أؤكد لك أن اللهجة النجدية الأصلية مثل المقطعين الذين أوردت أعلاه يصعب جداً عليك فهمها لو سمعتها لأول مرة ولن تقل صعوبة عن المغاربية إلا بشيء يسير

 بل أنا النجدي أباً عن جد أجد صعوبة في فهم بعض تلك المقاطع القديمة بشكل كامل إلا بعد أن أسمعها أكثر من مرة ولا يعني ذلك أن كلام أسلافي أقل عروبة من كلامي بل لعله أكثر عروبة بكثير وإن كان أصعب على فهم الشامي والمصري

والحقيقة هي أن بعض لهجات الجزيرة بصورتها الأصلية (قبل توافد الأجانب في عصر النفط ثم انتشار الفضائيات) بعيدة جداً عن اللهجات الحضرية كما في سوريا ومصر وليست بأقرب إليها من اللهجات المغاربية​


----------



## WadiH

عموماً نقطة هامة يجب توضيحها

عدم الفهم لا يعني أن لهجة معينة ليست عربية

 حتى لو سلمنا بأن اللهجات العربية قد أصبحت لغات مستقلة بسبب صعوبة الفهم

فإن هذا لا يقلل من عروبة تلك اللهجات وإنما يعني فقط أن العربية تحولت من لغة إلى أسرة لغوية كالأسرة السامية والرومانسية والجرمانية وغيرها​


----------



## Abu Talha

مع أني لا أعلم كثيرا عن اللهجات الحديثة , أود أن أشارككم لو سمحتم في هذا الموضوع على شأنه مثير الاهتمام.

أترون جوهر القضية يعود إلى تعريف «العربية» ؟ لا شك أن اللهجات العربية الحديثة ما زالت قريبة من لهجات العرب القديمة ولكن من الممكن أن نقارن وضعها بوضع اللغات الرومانسية مثلا . فالإيطالية والفرنسية والإسبانية والبرتغالية والرومانية والكتلانية أصل كل منها اللغةُ اللاتينية . ولكن بالعكس من الوضع في العالم العربي لا يقول ناطق من ناطقي إحدى هذه اللغات إنه يتكلم باللغة اللاتينية أو بلهجة لاتينية . ولذا ليس غريبا عند إيطاليٍ مثلا أنه لا يفهم كلام فرنسي ولا يحسب لغته خارجة من اللغات الرومانسية ولو كانت الإيطالية أقرب إلى اللاتينية من الفرنسية (وقد يكون العكس ،  اللغات الرومانسية ليست مألوفة عندي!) .

وأعترف بأن المقارنة ليست كاملة ولكن قد يُعتبر بها .

التعديل : مكثت وقتا كثيرا أنشئ جوابي وأرى الأخ «وادي حنيفة» قد سبقني !


----------



## Xence

بالنسبة للبنية المقطعية التي أشار إليها وادي حنيفة ، وقد نضيف إليها مخارج الحروف والنبرات وأشياء أخرى ، فهي بالتأكيد من العوامل التي تساهم في صعوبة الفهم لدى من ليس متعوّدا على سماعها .. لكن هذا ليس حكرا على اللهجات العربية ، بل نجده في لغات أخرى .. فمثلا كثير 
من الناطقين بالانكليزية يجدون صعوبة بالغة في فهم اللهجة الاسكتلندية

أريد فقط أن أضيف نقطة تتعلق بمسألة إدماج كلمات من أصل فرنسي في اللهجات المغاربية ، وهذه حقيقة لا ينكرها إلا جاحد ، إلا أن هناك وعيا لدى الطبقة المثقفة بخطورة مثل هذا المزيج اللغوي المستهجن إذا زاد عن حد معين .. وهناك من ألف أبحاثا وكتبا لدراسة هذه الظاهرة ومحاولة التعامل معها .. وعموما المسألة اللغوية مطروحة بجد ، وهناك نقاش يدور منذ فترة الاستقلال في الأوساط المعنية لمعالجتها .. لكن الشيء الذي يمكن لأي مراقب موضوعي ملاحظته هو أن الأجيال الحالية تدمج في كلامها نسبة عالية من الكلمات القريبة من الفصحى ، مقارنة  مع الأجيال السايقة التي كانت متأثرة إلى درجة ما باللغة الفرنسية .. ويعود ذلك أساسا إلى سياسة التعريب المنتهجة من طرف الحكومات ، رغم النقد الذي وجه لها​


----------



## Ustaath

أسمحوا لي بمداخلة متواضعة: : ان الاستفتاحية مليئة بالمصطلحات الملغومة بالمشاعر المشتعلة وبالالفاظ العنصرية وبالتالي فكان بالحري بدأ هذا الحوار بالميل الى التجرد بقدر الامكان عسانا نرحم بعض مفاتيح اللوحة قبل ان تتلف من كثرة الاستخدام

وما دامت اللهجات الحيّة تتفاعل مع بيئتها فهي ستترقى وتتغير وتتحول ويبقى القرار لأهل اللغة بأن يحددوا ان كانت "عربية" او غير ذلك-  فالفروقات بين ما تسمى الدانمركية   واللهجة السويدية في جنوب بلادها مثلا أقل من الفروقات بين اللهجة الدمشقية والقامشلية , على سبيل المثال -  كما وان الكثير من الاسكتلنديين يسمون لهجتهم 
"السكوتس فضلا عن الانكليزية - هذا ولا اشير الى لغة  الغاليك – واذكر الاسكتلندية لأنها استخدمت من قبل الزميل المقتدر "خنسىى - 
اما بخصوص المغربية فانهم قد ابتكروا وعدّلوا بالحروف العربية لكي تكون اقرب الى الالفاظ التي يستخدمونها بالدارجة عند الكتابة مثلا– ولكن ما دام المغربي يعرّف لغته بأنها عربية – فأنها كذلك – هذا حسب رأيي 
وأخيرا اريد ان اموه بأن اختباري في التواصل مع المغاربة في بلادهم العريقة كانت جدا اجابية عكس ما اختبره الزميل " السيف الحريري" فأنهم عدلوا بألفاظهم وكنت اتواصل معهم بلهجة مطعمة بين الدارجة والفصحى بغض النظر عن مستواهم الثقافي أو الاجتماعي بنسبة عالية جدا من التفاهم المتبادل وانا الشامي ناطق العربية بكل ميوعتها


----------



## زرقاء اليمامة

ربما لستم على اطلاع باللهجات العمانية .. 

( هل تعرف أخي الكريم أن هناك تشابه كبير بين لهجتنا نحن في عمان ( أقصى شرق الجزيرة) و لهجات المغاربة من حيث المفردات و النطق ( مثلا: نطق أول حرف في الكلمة ساكنًا

لذلك يعجبني كثيرًا متابعة القنوات المحلية المغاربية ..

لا أدعي أنني أفهم كل ما يقولون ولا ننكر أنهم أدخلوا الكثير من الفرنسية و لغات أوروبية أخرى .. بالإضافة إلى استخدام بعضهم للأمازيغية .. لكن التركيب و المحتوى في الغالب عربي و عدم فهمنا إياهم سببه ضعف عربيتنا ..
فهم يستخدمون مفردات و تراكيب لا نستخدمها نحن لكنها عربية ..

و ربما تكون اللهجات المغاربية أقرب إلى لهجتنا (نحن في عمان) من المصرية و البدوية و لهجات البلدان الأقرب إلينا جغرافيا ..

و أذكر أنني قرأت كتابًا حول أسباب التشابه بين العمانيين و المغاربة .. و اللغة كانت إدى أوجه التشابه المذكورة ..
حتى الرحالة ابن بطوطة لما زار عمان ذكر أن هناك تشابه في اللهجة !!

لو تحدثت إليكم باللهجة العمانية هنا، أستطيع أن أجزم بأن غالبية الأعضاء لن يفهموني !! هل يعني ذلك أننا لسنا عربًا أو أن لهجتنا غير عربية ؟ إذا كانت كذلك فماذا ستكون ؟

أما عن المالطية فلا يمكنني إدراك مدى التشابه بينها و بين العربية إلا من خلال المعجم .. لكن بشكل عام لا أستطيع فهم من يتحدث بها أبدًا !!


----------



## Ustaath

ليتك تتذكر اسم الكتاب !


----------



## baghdeda

يمكننا ان نعتبر اللهجات المغاربية المختلفة لغات قائمة بذاتها ناتجة عن اختلاط اللغات الاصلية لتلك المنطقة "كالامازيغية" بالعربية. لا يجب ان ننسى ان المالطية هي خليط بين الايطالية والانكليزية والعربية كذلك لغة الافريكانس هي لغة مطابقة للهولندية مع بعض التاثر بالانكليزية. اما عن سبب عدم الاعتراف بهذه اللهجات كلغات فيكمن في التخلف السائد في المنطقة من جانب وعدم وجود رغبة في الانفصال عن اللغة العربية.


----------



## Schem

.لا أرى علاقة بين «التخلف السائد» وعدم الاعتراف باللهجات المختلفة (ليس فقط لهجات المغرب) كلغات مستقلة. أعتقد أن إحجام العرب عن الاعتراف بلهاجتهم كلغات منفصلة ليست إلّا مسألة وقت لا أكثر وأنها مما تبقى من مخلفات الفكر الناصري

ما ذكرته عن اختلاط لهجات المغرب باللغات المختلفة ينطبق بشكل أو بآخر على كل لهجات العرب


----------



## إسكندراني

ما أراه غريبًا هو أنّ الكثير من الناس يظنّون أنّ اللهجات كانت متطابقة قبل ذلك - والعقل يقول أنّها كانت في الغالب أكثر اختلافًا. ورغم ذلك يحكي رحالة أوروبيون أنّهم أخذوا مترجمين مصريين معهم ليتواصلوا مع عرب الجزيرة وشرق أفريقيا - ولم يكن أحد قبل ذلك يختلف على كون اللهجات عربية بل كانوا يعتبرون كلّ لهجة من العربية الركيكة المتأقلمة مع الواقع، وقد يكون الجديد هو أنّ الطبقات الأرستقراطية تأثّرت بلغات أجنبية إلى حدّ كبير في العهد الاستعماري وما بعده، ولم يهتمّوا بالعربية كما كانوا من قبل، فنتج عن ذلك من يطالب بالانفصال إلى لهجات. ونظرتي الشخصية هي أنّنا يمكننا اعتبار اللهجات اللغات إذا اعتبرها الشعوب لغات وذلك ليس قائمًا الآن، ولو قام فستنقسم الدول إلى دويلات لأنّ كلّ منطقة تعتزّ بلهجتها وبتراثها. وقد تتوافق بعد ذلك لكنّها ستكون فدراليات مثل إسبانيا اليوم مثلًا.


----------



## Schem

لا أظن أن هناك من يؤمن ببعض ما تقول فهذه المرة الأولى التي أسمع بأن هناك من يظن أن اللهجات العربية كانت متاطبقة في الماضي. بل بالعكس، فأغلب من يدافع عن استقلال هذه اللهجات يفعلون ذلك لإيمانهم أن اللهجات لم تكن متطابقة تاريخيًا وأن هذا الاختلاف حُمل إلى العصر الحاضر وسيضل في التوسع حتى يصبح مصير هذه اللهجات مصير اللهجات اللاتينية والتي أصبحن الآن لغات معتبرة ومستقلة. يحزنني أن أرى من يشارك نظرة المستشرقين للهجات العربية على أنها ليست إلّا من أشكال العربية الركيكة فهذا ليس من الواقع وخالي تمامًا من الصحة. هذه اللهجات تعتبر لغويًا لغات منفصلة بقواعد ومفردات مستقلة حتى وإن وجد شيئًا من التشابه نظرًا لقرب العلاقة والمنشأ، ولا يصح أن يُنظر إلى أحد متقني هذه اللهجات على أنه من الطبقات الدنيا أو أنه ليس إلّا راعي بلا معرفة للغة العربية. لا يوجد من ينكر أصل هذه اللهجات العربي كما لا يوجد من ينكر أصل اللغات اللاتينية اللاتيني أو أصل المالطية العربي فلا أرى ما يدعو للقلق هنا. أما ما سينتج سياسيًا من الاعتراف باستقلال اللهجات فيجب أن يترك إلى الشعوب ولا أرى فائدة من تطبيق باب سد الذرائع التخميني في مجال ليس بمجاله.


----------



## F1Z

من الهام أن نؤكد في هذا النقاش أن هناك لهجات أقرب للعربية السليمة ولهجات أبعد منها، ومما لا أشك فيه أن اللهجات السورية واليمنية والمصرية، كمثال، أقرب للعربية السليمة من لهجات أخرى كثيرة، بينما اللهجات المغاربية، وهي موضوع هذا النقاش، هي بجدارة الأقلّ قربا على المستوى الصوتي والصرفي وخلافه. هذا فيما يخص اللقاء الأول، لكن بالتأكيد معايشة اللغة وانتشارها الإعلامي تيسر فهمها، لكن لا تجعلها أكثر قرباً للعربية مما هي عليه بالفعل.​


----------



## Ustaath

وما هو اذا تعريفك لماهية سلامة لغتنا ؟


----------



## إسكندراني

رأيي أنّ اللهجة المصرية أبعد اللهجات عن العربي الفصيح من حيث النطق والمفردات


----------



## WadiH

Schem said:


> .لا أرى علاقة بين «التخلف السائد» وعدم الاعتراف باللهجات المختلفة (ليس فقط لهجات المغرب) كلغات مستقلة. أعتقد أن إحجام العرب عن الاعتراف بلهاجتهم كلغات منفصلة ليست إلّا مسألة وقت لا أكثر وأنها مما تبقى من مخلفات الفكر الناصري



أولاً ليس للناصرية علاقة فيما تقول وإلا لاعتبرت اللهجات لغات مستقلة قبل عبدالناصر حينما كانت الأمية سائدة والفروق أوضح بينها وبين الفصحى
العامل الأقوى في ترابط العالم العربي لغوياً هو الإسلام وليس الناصرية، ولكن حتى الإسلام لا يكفي وحده لتفسير تعامل العرب مع لهجاتهم على أنها ألوان مختلفة من لغة واحدة
ثانياً، أنت فيما يبدو تفترض أن هناك عملية تباعد مستمرة بين اللهجات منذ زمن بعيد وأن هذا التباعد سيستمر في المستقبل إلى أن تصبح اللهجات لغات مستقلة، وهي نظرة منتشرة بين عوام الناس لكنها في الحقيقة نظرة مبسطة وسطحية بينما الواقع أعقد بكثير ولا يوجد ما يدل على أن اللهجات تتباعد بل بالعكس فإن اللهجات تتباعد من نواحي وتتقارب من نواحي أخرى ومع انتشار التعليم العام والإعلام الحديث أصبح افتراق اللهجات إلى لغات مستقلة صعباً ومستبعداً أكثر من أي وقت مضى​


----------



## WadiH

F1Z said:


> من الهام أن نؤكد في هذا النقاش أن هناك لهجات أقرب للعربية السليمة ولهجات أبعد منها، ومما لا أشك فيه أن اللهجات السورية واليمنية والمصرية، كمثال، أقرب للعربية السليمة من لهجات أخرى كثيرة، بينما اللهجات المغاربية، وهي موضوع هذا النقاش، هي بجدارة الأقلّ قربا على المستوى الصوتي والصرفي وخلافه. هذا فيما يخص اللقاء الأول، لكن بالتأكيد معايشة اللغة وانتشارها الإعلامي تيسر فهمها، لكن لا تجعلها أكثر قرباً للعربية مما هي عليه بالفعل.​



من الناحية الصوتية فإن الكثير من اللهجات المغربية هي أقرب إلى الفصحى من اللهجة السورية والقاهرية، بل إن اللهجة اللبنانية واللهجة القاهرية هما الأكثر  اختزالاً للأصوات العربية حتى إن أصواتاً مثل الطاء والضاد بدأت تختفي منها فتسمعهم يقولون دغت بدلاً من ضغط!​


----------



## Schem

Wadi Hanifa said:


> أولاً ليس للناصرية علاقة فيما تقول وإلا لاعتبرت اللهجات لغات مستقلة قبل عبدالناصر حينما كانت الأمية سائدة والفروق أوضح بينها وبين الفصحى
> العامل الأقوى في ترابط العالم العربي لغوياً هو الإسلام وليس الناصرية، ولكن حتى الإسلام لا يكفي وحده لتفسير تعامل العرب مع لهجاتهم على أنها ألوان مختلفة من لغة واحدة
> ثانياً، أنت فيما يبدو تفترض أن هناك عملية تباعد مستمرة بين اللهجات منذ زمن بعيد وأن هذا التباعد سيستمر في المستقبل إلى أن تصبح اللهجات لغات مستقلة، وهي نظرة منتشرة بين عوام الناس لكنها في الحقيقة نظرة مبسطة وسطحية بينما الواقع أعقد بكثير ولا يوجد ما يدل على أن اللهجات تتباعد بل بالعكس فإن اللهجات تتباعد من نواحي وتتقارب من نواحي أخرى ومع انتشار التعليم العام والإعلام الحديث أصبح افتراق اللهجات إلى لغات مستقلة صعباً ومستبعداً أكثر من أي وقت مضى​




أوافقك على أن استقلال اللهجات في الوقت الحالي قد يكون أصعب من العصور الماضية وفقًا لمبادئ التقارب والتباعد اللغوية لكنك أيضًا تجاهلت عواملُ أخرى هي بالأرجح أكثير أهمية وحسمًا في اعتبار استقلال اللهجات عند العرب و من أهم هذه العوامل في نظري الحركات القومية والتراثية والتي ما زالت في الانتشار عند العرب (أو المتحدثين بالعربية) يومًا بعد يوم

فاليوم مثلًا نجد هيمنة اللهجة التونسية في الشوارع على لوحات الإعلانات وغيرها من المنشورات ونجد من نشرات الأخبار على التلفاز من يتحدث باللبنانية الفصحى ولا تخفاك الخطوات العديدة التي اتخذها بعض قوميي مصر تجاه ترسيم لهجتهم، بل حتى في السعودية نرى بعض من يتجه في هذه الاتجاهات إما في الاعلام المرئي أو على شبكات الانترنت وغيره

أما رميك لهذه النظرة بأنها ليست إلا من أفكار من تسميهم بالعوام دون تدعيم أو شرح لإدعائك بتعقد الوضع فليس إلا محاولة طفولية منك لتسفيه مخالفيك​


----------



## cherine

تذكِرة:

موضوع النقاش الأساس هنا هو: لماذا لا تُعتبر المالطية لهجةً عربية. أعترف بالتقصير في تعديل وضبط عنوان الموضوع، لكني أثق في قدرات الأعضاء الأفاضل على الالتزام بالموضوع واحترام قواعد المنتدى.

مع خالص التحية،
شيرين


----------



## WadiH

أنا لم أسفه رأي أحد، وكلمة العوام أقصد بها ما يقابل كلمة
laymen
أي غير المتخصصين، وأنا وأنت ومعظم من في هذا المنتدى عوام بهذا المعنى
ولا شك أن نظريات العوام وأفكارهم لا تتطابق دائماً مع ما وصل إليه المختصون
والموضوع ليس فيه مخالفون، فمن المسلمات أن اللهجات العربية في العقود الأخيرة تباعدت من نواحي وتقاربت من نواحي أخرى وليست تسير في اتجاه واحد هكذا بكل بساطة
وأمر آخر قرأته كثيراً واقتنعت به وهو أن اللهجات المحكية على اختلافاتها فإنها أقرب بعضها إلى بعض من قرب أي منها إلى الفصحى، باستثناء بعض اللهجات الهامشية المعزولة
​


Schem said:


> أوافقك على أن استقلال اللهجات في الوقت الحالي قد يكون أصعب من العصور الماضية وفقًا لمبادئ التقارب والتباعد اللغوية لكنك أيضًا تجاهلت عواملُ أخرى هي بالأرجح أكثير أهمية وحسمًا في اعتبار استقلال اللهجات عند العرب و من أهم هذه العوامل في نظري الحركات القومية والتراثية والتي ما زالت في الانتشار عند العرب (أو المتحدثين بالعربية) يومًا بعد يوم
> 
> فاليوم مثلًا نجد هيمنة اللهجة التونسية في الشوارع على لوحات الإعلانات وغيرها من المنشورات ونجد من نشرات الأخبار على التلفاز من يتحدث باللبنانية الفصحى ولا تخفاك الخطوات العديدة التي اتخذها بعض قوميي مصر تجاه ترسيم لهجتهم، بل حتى في السعودية نرى بعض من يتجه في هذه الاتجاهات إما في الاعلام المرئي أو على شبكات الانترنت وغيره​




هذه تظل حركات نخبوية غير مؤثرة، وهي عموماً ليست جديدة ولو كانت لها فرصة للنجاح لنجحت في بداية القرن العشرين حينما كانت في أوج قوتها والأمية طاغية والهندسة الاجتماعية أسهل كما حصل في تركيا.  اللغات هي واقع اجتماعي، والمجتمعات العربية لا تتعامل مع بعضها البعض على أنها تتحدث لغات مختلفة والدليل الفضاء الإعلامي العربي الذي يغطي المنطقة بأسرها.  وأظنك أيضاً تخلط بين مسألتين، أولهما العودة إلى العامية وارتفاع أسهمها في المجتمع في مقابل الفصحى (مثل استخدام العبارات العامية في الإعلانات ولوحات الشوارع) وبين اعتبار العاميات لغات منفصلة، فالأولى لا تستلزم الثانية.  أنا أحب لهجتي وأفتخر بها لكني لا أعتبر نفسي أتحدث لغة مستقلة عن لغة شخص من القصيم مع أن الاختلاف بين اللهجتين تاريخياً ليس باليسير...

ملاحظة أخيرة، استغربت استشهادك بالسعودية، فالسعودية قد تكون آخر دولة عربية تتبنى العامية وحتى لو تبنت العامية فستكون العامية البيضاء عديمة اللون والرائحة التي نسمعها في الإعلام وبين صغار السن، وهي لا يمكن أن تصبح لغة مستقلة لأنها مجرد لينقوا فرانكا نشأت بسبب التنوع اللغوي الكبير في المملكة وتدفق الأجانب على مر العقود وليست مرتبطة بهوية أو عاطفة وطنية، وأيضاً لأنها لا تختلف كثيراً في خاصياتها الأساسية عن لهجات الدول العربية المجاورة، فهي إذاً لا تملك مقومات اللغة المستقلة عن العربية الأم.  طبعاً هذا عدا عن تجذر الأيديلوجية الدينية التي تبجل الفصحى وعموماً السعوديون من أقل الشعوب العربية استخداماً للعامية الخالصة في الإعلام والمحافل الرسمية وعندما يوغل المرء في العامية في تلك المواضع فإنه يثير الانتباه وينظر إليه بأنه قليل الثقافة أو ريفي غير متحضر إلخ، على العكس مثلاً من العراقيين واللبنانيين الذين يتحدثون بالعامية حتى في جلسات البرلمان..

عودة إلى الموضوع الأصلي، لا أظننا سنرى مالطيات جديدة تنبثق عن اللغة العربية في المستقبل المنظور​


----------



## Schem

،وادي حنيفة

لم أكن أشير إلى منكري تقارب اللهجات عندما ذكرت "مخالفيك" فأنا مسلّم بأن تقارب اللهجات (وتباعدها) من الوقائع اللغوية التي لا ينكرها إلا جاهل لكن كنت أقصد بـ"مخالفيك" من يؤيد استقلال اللهجات بغض النظر عن إيمانهم بتقاربها أو تبعادها



Wadi Hanifa said:


> هذه تظل حركات نخبوية غير مؤثرة، وهي عموماً ليست جديدة ولو كانت لها فرصة للنجاح لنجحت في بداية القرن العشرين حينما كانت في أوج قوتها والأمية طاغية والهندسة الاجتماعية أسهل كما حصل في تركيا. اللغات هي واقع اجتماعي، والمجتمعات العربية لا تتعامل مع بعضها البعض على أنها تتحدث لغات مختلفة والدليل الفضاء الإعلامي العربي الذي يغطي المنطقة بأسرها. وأظنك أيضاً تخلط بين مسألتين، أولهما العودة إلى العامية وارتفاع أسهمها في المجتمع في مقابل الفصحى (مثل استخدام العبارات العامية في الإعلانات ولوحات الشوارع) وبين اعتبار العاميات لغات منفصلة، فالأولى لا تستلزم الثانية. أنا أحب لهجتي وأفتخر بها لكني لا أعتبر نفسي أتحدث لغة مستقلة عن لغة شخص من القصيم مع أن الاختلاف بين اللهجتين تاريخياً ليس باليسير...
> 
> ملاحظة أخيرة، استغربت استشهادك بالسعودية، فالسعودية قد تكون آخر دولة عربية تتبنى العامية وحتى لو تبنت العامية فستكون العامية البيضاء عديمة اللون والرائحة التي نسمعها في الإعلام وبين صغار السن، وهي لا يمكن أن تصبح لغة مستقلة لأنها مجرد لينقوا فرانكا نشأت بسبب التنوع اللغوي الكبير في المملكة وتدفق الأجانب على مر العقود وليست مرتبطة بهوية أو عاطفة وطنية، وأيضاً لأنها لا تختلف كثيراً في خاصياتها الأساسية عن لهجات الدول العربية المجاورة، فهي إذاً لا تملك مقومات اللغة المستقلة عن العربية الأم. طبعاً هذا عدا عن تجذر الأيديلوجية الدينية التي تبجل الفصحى وعموماً السعوديون من أقل الشعوب العربية استخداماً للعامية الخالصة في الإعلام والمحافل الرسمية وعندما يوغل المرء في العامية في تلك المواضع فإنه يثير الانتباه وينظر إليه بأنه قليل الثقافة أو ريفي غير متحضر إلخ، على العكس مثلاً من العراقيين واللبنانيين الذين يتحدثون بالعامية حتى في جلسات البرلمان..
> 
> عودة إلى الموضوع الأصلي، لا أظننا سنرى مالطيات جديدة تنبثق عن اللغة العربية في المستقبل المنظور




أنا على دراية إن هذه الحركات يغلب عليها الطابع التغريبي النخبوي ولهذا هي أكثر نجاحًا في البلدان المتعلمنة أو المغربة كلبنان وتونس بالمقارنة بمصر وباقي البلدان العربية. كما أني على وعي تام أن ماضيها يمتد لبضعة عقود في التاريخ فأنا نفسي من أكبر معجبي سعيد عقل ولهذه المعطيات بالذات قدّرت في ردودي السابقة أن استقلال اللهجات حادثٌ مستقبلي لا مفر منه، سواءً أكان في المستقبل المرئي القريب أو البعيد، فكلما تقدمت المجتمعات العربية اقتصاديًا و انتشر التعليم بين صفوفها كلما ازداد الفخر بالهوية الوطنية لكل بلد وكلما ازداد تباعد اللهجات عن بعضها البعض وازدادت فرص استقلالها بالمثل. أما عن سبب فشل الحركات الآنفة الذكر تاريخيًا فهذا قد يفسر بعدة أسباب منها ما ذكرت أنت (و أوافقه أنا) من كونها حركات نخبوية لم تكن على اتصال بواقع مجتمعاتها في ذلك الوقت إلى كونها صُبغت بألوان تغريبية صارخة في وقت كان العرب يحاربون فيه الغرب, ومن الأمثلة الأوضح لذلك اقتراح كتابة اللهجات بالحروف اللاتينية، لكن هذا كلُه لا يقارن بحالة تركيا كما تفضلت لسبب مهم استغربت من عدم ذكرك له وهو أن نجاح التغيير الحاصل في تركيا اعتمد بشكل كامل على رعاية (وتطبيق) رئيس الدولة السلطوي بعكس الحركات العربية التي كان أغلب مدافيعها من مثقفي العرب المغربين الذين كانوا يعيشون في عوالمهم الخاصة المعزولة عن الغالبية الفقيرة الغير متعلمة

أخيرًا، ذكري للسعودية من ضمن الأمثلة كان مسبوقًا بـ"حتّى" فأنا موافق لما قلت من استبعاد حصول اللهجات السعودية على اعتراف رسمي لكني ذكرتها من باب الاستشهاد فقط لا غير. أيضًا أريد أن أشير إلى أن استخدام العامية في الإعلام السعودي لا يقتصر على لهجة اللنقوا فرنكا الباهتة التي تفضلت بذكرها لكنه أيضا يشمل لهجات الحجاز وأحيانًا الأحساء وإن كان ذكرهن ذو ندرة. على أية حال، أرى أن تقبل استقلال اللهجات في السعودية قد يكون أكثر صعوبه من باقي البلدان العربية كما وقد   يؤتي على نتائج سلبية للنظام السعودي ولذا لا أؤيد حصوله في الوقت الراهن

 *اعتذر عن انحيادي عن موضوع النقاش الأصلي لكن قد يستلزم المشرفين أن يعدلوا عنوان الموضوع ليشمل المواضيع الأخرى ذات العلاقة*​


----------



## shagrouni

افتتاحية الموضوع فيها الكثير من التعالي على بلدان المغرب وإقصاء غير مفهوم.
لا يمكن أن نحكم على مدى عروبة لهجة باستخدام مقاييس لهجة أخرى، و هذا الذي فعله صاحينا الذي افتتح الموضوع.
العربية الفصحى السائدة الآن أصولها لغة قريش، وفي الجزيرة لغات (= لهجات) أخرى غيرها ، هذه اللهجات العربية مازالت حية ومنتشرة في المشرق و المغرب، و لانستطيع أن نقول عنها غر عربية لمجرد أنها تختلف عن لهجة قريش.
عدم فهم البعض للهجة أخرى ناتج لعدة أمور منها:
- وجود كلمات عربية قديمة غير متداولة في الفصحى السائدة. مثل كلمة "عجاج"  = ريح مغبرة، و "دحي" = بيض.
- وجود كلمات في الفصحى غير سائدة في لهجات أخرى. في ليبيا نقول سقيفة، ونعني بها سقيفة، وجنان أي حديقة، و أكحل بمعنى أسود، وصقع أي برد شديد.
- وجود كلمات تستعمل في سياق غير الذي تستعمل فيه عادة في لهجة أخرى أو في الفصحى، مثلا نحن في ليبيا نقول الوطاء أي الأرض، و رقد أي نام ومرقد أي الفراش أو مكان النوم.
- ابدال حرف بآخر، فنحن في طرابلس نقول زوز أي زوج ونعني به اثنان. ونقول اسفنز أي اسفنج.
- وجود عادات لغوية خاصة؛ فنقول عافية للنار وبياض للفحم و بصير للأعمى على سبيل التفاؤل.
- الصوتيات في اللهجة وطريقة نطق الكلمات تجعلها مغلقة غير مفهومة فإذا نطقت ببطء أو كتبت يزول الغموض.
طبيعي أن كل منطقة يندر فيها التواصل تاريخيا مع مناطق أخرى تتجه ألى أن تتفرد في كيفية اشتقاق الكلمات وكيفية توظيفها للمعاني التي تطرأ على الناس، مما يجعلها  مختلفة عن تلك التي في مناطق أخرى. 
هذا التنوع والخصوصية في كل لهجة أمر مشوّق ويدعو للإستكشاف والدراسة والمقارنة وهو في الوقت ذاته ترسيخ للأصل.
فيما يخص المالطية فأغلب مفرداتها عربية ويخالطها مفردات ايطالية و انكليزية، إلا أن استخدام المفردات العربية آخذ بالتضاؤل لدى الأجيال الجديدة. العجيب (وأنا لست خبيرا فيها) أنه لا توجد علاقة قوية بينها و بين لهجات الساحل الأفريقي المقابل لها، وربما تكون نسيج وحده، و قد نجد مفردات نراها عند فقط عند أهل الشام مثل "شتا" وتعني مطر.
.لي صديق كان يجمع الأمثال الشعبية في البلاد العربية، واقترحت عليه ضمّ الأمثال المالطية، فكان موقفه مترددا.
​


----------



## WadiH

ليس اعتراضاً على مغزى كلامك (الذي أتفق مع إجمالاً) ولكن وددت أن أضيف بعض التعليقات من باب التوضيح وتبادل المعلومة:​


shagrouni said:


> .:- وجود كلمات عربية قديمة غير متداولة في الفصحى السائدة. مثل كلمة "عجاج"  = ريح مغبرة، و "دحي" = بيض.
> - وجود كلمات في الفصحى غير سائدة في لهجات أخرى. في ليبيا نقول سقيفة، ونعني بها سقيفة، وجنان أي حديقة، و أكحل بمعنى أسود، وصقع أي برد شديد.
> - وجود كلمات تستعمل في سياق غير الذي تستعمل فيه عادة في لهجة أخرى أو في الفصحى، مثلا نحن في ليبيا نقول الوطاء أي الأرض، و رقد أي نام ومرقد أي الفراش أو مكان النوم.​




كل هذه الكلمات معروفة في جزيرة العرب ونستخدمها اليوم بذات المعنى.  ربما لا نستخدم الوطاء بمعنى الأرض ولكن المعنى سهل الاستنتاج فالوطا هو الانخفاض عموماً ولا يوجد ما يمنع من استخدامها بمعنى الأرض.



> - ابدال حرف بآخر، فنحن في طرابلس نقول زوز أي زوج ونعني به اثنان. ونقول اسفنز أي اسفنج.



لا يخفى عليك أنه لا تخلو لهجة عربية من إبدال من نوع أو آخر وهذا أمر معروف قبل الإسلام.



> - وجود عادات لغوية خاصة؛ فنقول عافية للنار وبياض للفحم و بصير للأعمى على سبيل التفاؤل.



.طبعاً هذه عادة عربية قديمة موجودة في الفصحى وكذلك في اللهجات.

عموماً دائماً ما يتفاجأ السعوديون والخليجيون عموماً بمدى التشابه بين اللهجة الليبية ولهجاتهم.



> العجيب (وأنا لست خبيرا فيها) أنه لا توجد علاقة قوية بينها و بين لهجات الساحل الأفريقي المقابل لها، وربما تكون نسيج وحده، و قد نجد مفردات نراها عند فقط عند أهل الشام مثل "شتا" وتعني مطر.
> .لي صديق كان يجمع الأمثال الشعبية في البلاد العربية، واقترحت عليه ضمّ الأمثال المالطية، فكان موقفه مترددا.



بل في الواقع هي تذكرنا نحن المشارقة أكثر شيء باللهجة التونسية وبدرجة أقل المصرية فلعلها تفرعت عن اللهجات المغاربية في الفترة التي سبقت هجرة القبائل من بني هلال وسليم وغيرها وهذا ما يذهب إليه اللغويون المعاصرون.  وطبعاً هناك سمات مشتركة مع اللهجات الشامية والمصرية كإبدال القاف همزة.​


----------



## shagrouni

شكرا سيدي على الإضافة.​


> بل في الواقع هي تذكرنا نحن المشارقة أكثر شيء باللهجة التونسية​


.هي أيضا تشبه في صوتياتها لهجة اليهود في الغرب الليبي وتونس

.قمت منذ زمن بجمع بعض الأمثال المالطية التي يغلب عليها المفردات العربية. للأسف قوانين المنتدى تمنعني من وضع رابط لها
.أتمنى أن أقع على دراسات متخصصة عن اللهجة المالطية، مع يقيني بوجود مثل هذه الدراسات لدي المالطيين فلديهم نتاج فكري نشط​


----------

